# Specialized shrimp shops in Greater Vancouver areas?



## hlee2052 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, I know there are a few stores that sells neocaridina or CRS but does anyone know if any stores that specializes in shrimps, such as blue bolts, or orange eyed blue tigers, taiwan bees etc in Vancouver area? I know a couple stores that ships shrimp from Ontario but I had some bad experiences in the past  

Thanks


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I honestly don't think there's any specialty shrimp stores like they do in toronto. There's a really good one in Calgary called SKA and I've ordered from them a few times with high quality stuff. Their prices are pretty good also and shipping is $24 for next day for live stuff from Calgary.

Here's a link and I highly recommend them

https://www.facebook.com/skashrimps/


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I've seen some TBs at Aquariums West downtown. And some Blue Tigers. They were pretty pricey, though. Other than that, I don't know of any specialty shrimp store. Ebi-Ken was the closest thing but I think Frank is on hiatus.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Talk to Pat (MyKiss). He has several different species and strains. He might be able to get an order in too. I also second SKA if you want to import. AW is great but not with shrimp. It's so overpriced there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

April also keeps several varieties of shrimp and can special order in new varieties if there's enough interest.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a lot coming next week and the following week but not blue bolt! Those would be far too costly for me and the customer unless I find a cheaper source. . Always looking though for those and blue tigers.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

One day Ebi-Ken will come back and we will all have beautiful shrimp readily available to us once again.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

LithiumRain said:


> One day Ebi-Ken will come back and we will all have beautiful shrimp readily available to us once again.


That's the dream!


----------



## hlee2052 (Dec 12, 2015)

I got some blue bolts and bkk from ska shrimp as rwong suggested and im very satisified with the quality. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

I got high grade blue velvet and tangerine tigers form SKA shrimp about two weeks ago -very happy with the order.


----------

